# Where can I get one of these?



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

These specific cylindrical hats with the two horizontal stripes and the M on the bill.

These are members of the 1901 Milwaukee Brewers big league baseball team. They existed as a big league team that year. Then the very next year they moved to St. Louis and became the St. Louis Browns, which don't exist any more either.

There was a minor league team Milwaukee Brewers after that, but before the big league team Milwaukee Braves moved from Boston in 1953.

The Milwaukee Braves then moved to Atlanta in 1966.

In 1969 the Seattle Pilots were a new big league team. The very next year in 1970 they moved to Milwaukee and became the first Milwaukee Brewers big league team since 1901, and they've existed there ever since.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

this is the closest i could find lol. any interest? 15.99 on ebay plus shipping


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

"To The Brim" - Reproduction 1905 Brewers Cap


A wonderful new surprise from our friends at Ebbets Field Flannels - a reproduction of the Brewers' 1905 cap . Ebbets.com Milwaukee Brew...




www.borchertfield.com





found it


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

littlewyng said:


> "To The Brim" - Reproduction 1905 Brewers Cap
> 
> 
> A wonderful new surprise from our friends at Ebbets Field Flannels - a reproduction of the Brewers' 1905 cap . Ebbets.com Milwaukee Brew...
> ...


Oh shit. I should've gave an update. I already bought one. But thanks!


----------

